# The Best Kibble??????



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks really good! Unfortunately way too much protein for us. I love that it doesn't have potatoes, sweet potatoes, or peas.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my pet store discontinued instinct in favor of logic, but my dog ruled otherwise re the canned food and i decided not to try the kibble. let us know how molly likes it.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

As rabbit is the only meat she shows no sensitivities to, I have been searching for rabbit only foods for Ruby. She is raw fed primarily, but now she also gets cooked rabbit. I have tried the Stella and Chewies frozen patties and Primal nuggets, both seem fine for backup, quick meals to use at times .  But, I would like to also find a kibble to feed when traveling. Checked this one out only to find that it contains turkey and chicken in their rabbit formula! Dang!


----------

